# مهندس فلزات



## engabdelsalam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس فلزات خريج هنسة القاهرة 2009 . . ابحث عن فرصة عمل في مجال البترول 
انا حااصل علي قرص RT وعندي خبرات تدريبيه في مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان ومعهد البحوث للفلزات و معي شهاده ICDL ولدي مهارات الكومبيوتر والانترنت والانجليزية 
ارغب في مساعدتكم للحصول علي فرصه عمل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
يوجد نسخه من الCV مرفقه 
الايميل [email protected]


----------

